# Do we take our medical records with us?



## mustlovedogz (Oct 25, 2011)

Hello All, I am sorry if this has been asked before, I did have a quick look but keep getting sidetracked by other important posts then logging off never knowing the answer.

Only 51 days till we arrive (Yeah!) and I wanted to know if we should take our own medical records with us and do you just register with a local doctor.

I should know this having lived in Spain before, but never needed to as wasn't staying long. Hoping to stay full time now. 

Hope one or some of you nice people can help?


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi

It's a good idea to get a copy of your medical records especially if you have ongoing or pre existing conditions, maybe a summary letter also. My ex had many conditions and we took literally 5 box files full of photocopied records which the Dr looked over, but in general unless its lots of complicated conditions they probably won't need them, instead just go through everything with you when you register. A copy for your records could be useful though!

As for registering with a Dr, well you don't get one just because you live here like you do in the UK. You will need to either be working or self employed, in which case you will get a social security number and can then go to your local Centro de Salud and register. Alternatively you can get healthcare for a limited time based on your UK NI contributions (length of time caries on individuals but I think is to a maximum of 2 years). If you are a pensioner then you can get healthcare I think but obviously you don't fall into that agegroup yet!

So unless you work or use Uk entitlement (if you have one) you can't get a doctor. An alternative is to pay for a private policy but this generally won't cover pre existing conditions (check with the insurer).

Other "loopholes" to get you healthcare include being the dependant of a Spaniard or anyone else for that matter who does get healthcare (I am guessing the won't apply to you), or if you live in the Comunidad Valenciana area you can get healthcare always once you have worked and contributed into the SS system for a total of one year (the ex-worket scheme) but I don't think this applied to other areas of Spain.

You can use your EHIC from the Uk as a tourist for emergency treatment only at a Centro Salud or Urgencias but this won't get you registered with a GP and is not intended for that, only emergencies for tourists.

Sorry if that is all negative but sadly its the truth as best as I know it!


----------



## mustlovedogz (Oct 25, 2011)

*thought that...*

Thanks Steve. I did wonder about what to do re; Doctors. We have no ongoing issues (touch wood) and neither of us visit the doctor much at all. But was thinking we should have something in place, just in case. So I could wait till I was working (once again, fingers crossed big time there) and then find someone in case I need them.

Thank you for all that excellent information. The most important thing to find first for us is good kennels actually. I suppose that'll be a nightmare too.  (Andalucia region)


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

If you don't qualify for free state healthcare (or even if you do) you can register with a private Centro Medico for a small monthly fee and get access to a GP and consultants. We pay €9 a month for the two of us, which gives us 24h access to a GP, and an appointment with a consultant costs €20.

We didn't take any medical records from the UK. My OH, who is diabetic, was immediately given a complete check-up and blood test which was much more thorough than the standard UK one.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

We didnt bring our records either.
Due to that, some 5 years later we discovered we were still registered with our old local doctor in the UK


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

It is always useful to have a summary of your major illnesses and operations for which you may need access to your UK health records.

Some people coming here still seem to be under the impression that they can use their EHIC when they have moved - WRONG - it is only for temporary visitors and in some areas they are being refused even when being used legitimately because the UK is not repaying the costs to Spain.


----------



## mustlovedogz (Oct 25, 2011)

*Ok, great and thanks again...*

Ah, the Centro Medico. I think that's the one I was thinking about. So thanks for that. That sounds like the one for us I guess. I will investigate all the options however.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

mustlovedogz said:


> The most important thing to find first for us is good kennels actually. I suppose that'll be a nightmare too.  (Andalucia region)


Don't know in your area sorry, but there are probably many... view a few though... i had a couple of bad experiences with Kennels but now have found the most amazing place with great people and the dogs all love it there


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

mustlovedogz said:


> The most important thing to find first for us is good kennels actually. I suppose that'll be a nightmare too.  (Andalucia region)


You aren't being helpful in that you aren't giving us much of a clue as to where in Andalucia (a large area) which, by the way is no worse than anywhere else in Spain and, in fact, since there are a fair number of Brits here already you may find it better!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> If you don't qualify for free state healthcare (or even if you do) you can register with a private Centro Medico for a small monthly fee and get access to a GP and consultants. We pay €9 a month for the two of us, which gives us 24h access to a GP, and an appointment with a consultant costs €20.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Alcalaina said:
> 
> 
> > If you don't qualify for free state healthcare (or even if you do) you can register with a private Centro Medico for a small monthly fee and get access to a GP and consultants. We pay €9 a month for the two of us, which gives us 24h access to a GP, and an appointment with a consultant costs €20.
> ...


----------



## Turtles (Jan 9, 2011)

Clinica Ochoa in Marbella has a scheme for 200 euros per year per family that sounds similar. It gets you cheap gp and specialist appointments, a and e etc. It's not full insurance as you still get the bill for operations, but it seems like a reasonable compromise between SegSoc and a full policy, especially as it doesn't exclude existing conditions and has no age limits. It's not for me as it's the massive health disasters that I want to be insured for rather than saving a few quid on less serious matters. I have no business connection with them - I'm just a satisfied patient.


----------



## gill556 (Dec 23, 2010)

There are lots of private doctors that you can consult at a low cost, however I have dealt with 3 emergencies in the last month. One lady from UK still in a coma after 3 weeks, due to would you believe chicken pox? my next door neighbour on holiday from France who had a stroke and unfortunately a neighbour who died before the ambulance got here, not sure what of yet as it was only 6 days ago. If any of these people have no insurance they could be in serious trouble, paying 20 euros to see a doctor doesn't cover you for road accidents or serious illnesses and the EHIC only covers for emergencies and not for follow up treatment.


----------



## wakker174 (Sep 19, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> If you don't qualify for free state healthcare (or even if you do) you can register with a private Centro Medico for a small monthly fee and get access to a GP and consultants. We pay €9 a month for the two of us, which gives us 24h access to a GP, and an appointment with a consultant costs €20.
> 
> We didn't take any medical records from the UK. My OH, who is diabetic, was immediately given a complete check-up and blood test which was much more thorough than the standard UK one.


Where abouts ? very useful information


----------

